# Smoker Assembly



## whtsmoke (Jun 3, 2017)

Newbie type question here, when i get ready to assemble my off set smoker is it a better idea to seal it as you assemble it or is it better to put it together and then seal it? I just want to doit right the first time. Thanks


----------



## joe black (Jun 4, 2017)

IMO, I would seal it as you go, since it is new.  Why risk taking it apart again.

Good luck with it,   Joe


----------



## anvil (Jun 5, 2017)

I seasoned mine before doing the mods incase I got it too hot. A floor jack and some wood work Well as a second hand if needed.


----------



## cadman (Jun 10, 2017)

I'm doing my first smoke with a new smoker today in Oklahoma Joe highland I sealed everything as I assembled mine I put the gaskets around the door openings and read sealant between the firebox in the smoker and around the bottom of the stack and I did a few mods that I saw online everything  is working great!  Smoking some beef short ribs, bacon wrapped jalapeño poppers, and some wings!


----------



## anvil (Jun 10, 2017)

cadman said:


> I'm doing my first smoke with a new smoker today in Oklahoma Joe highland I sealed everything as I assembled mine I put the gaskets around the door openings and read sealant between the firebox in the smoker and around the bottom of the stack and I did a few mods that I saw online everything  is working great!  Smoking some beef short ribs, bacon wrapped jalapeño poppers, and some wings!



Awesome! So far I have done spare ribs and tips, brats, and tomorrow I will be smoking country style ribs and chicken leg quarters.


----------

